# Michelle Hunziker im weißen Bikini @ am Strand von Varigotti 08.07.11 8x



## posemuckel (10 Juli 2011)

Credits to all Original Posters, Scanners, Photographers​


----------



## elfix (10 Juli 2011)

Man (Frau) muss ja was machen nach "Wetten das ?" Aber ganz nett anzuschauen


----------



## hagen69 (10 Juli 2011)

:WOW:
lecker Mädel
:WOW:


----------



## omgwtflol (10 Juli 2011)

Thank you  :dancing:


----------



## Chamser81 (10 Juli 2011)

Sie weiß sich zu präsentieren, das muss man ihr lassen!


----------



## zebulon (10 Juli 2011)

Was für ein Klassearsch!!!!!!!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Juli 2011)

Die Frau weis wie sie sich zu präsentieren hat 
immer weiter so Michelle 
danke für die fotos:thumbup:​


----------



## tstephan18 (10 Juli 2011)

sehr schöne Bilder. Gibt es die in höherer Auflösung!


----------



## Geldsammler (10 Juli 2011)

Ein Traum in Weiß!


----------



## mclaren (10 Juli 2011)

hot


----------



## WildWolff (10 Juli 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Danke dir 
sehr nette Bilder
:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:
gruss
wildwolff


----------



## DerMarx (10 Juli 2011)

So hübsch sie auch ist eines muss ich sagen. Dieses Gammeltatto da, dieser Kranz, am rechten Oberarm war echt ne Fehlentscheidung.


----------



## misterright76 (11 Juli 2011)

Absolut sexy, danke :thumbup:


----------



## lahertes (11 Juli 2011)

perfekte bilder, perfekte Frau


----------



## Q (11 Juli 2011)

ihr Lieblingsstrand  :thumbup: Danke!


----------



## medamana (11 Juli 2011)

DAnke, immer nett anzusehen


----------



## 318318 (11 Juli 2011)

Danke für die Hammer Bilder !!


----------



## Leonardo2010 (11 Juli 2011)

Schöne Frau!

Schöne Bilder!

Schönen Dank !!


----------



## Yimboo (11 Juli 2011)

Ist wirklich sehenswert. Danke Dir für die netten Bilder.


----------



## Galrath (11 Juli 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## Carix (11 Juli 2011)

lecker - würde gerne mal mit ihr planschen  DANKE


----------



## teenfreak (11 Juli 2011)

Traumhafter Arsch!


----------



## emma2112 (11 Juli 2011)

Immer wieder schön sie im Bikini zu sehen!


----------



## stulle84 (11 Juli 2011)

Danke für die schönen Bilder


----------



## stuffa84 (11 Juli 2011)

super, danke!


----------



## nelly22 (11 Juli 2011)

tolle bilder tolle frau danke dir für diese post


----------



## Darkus30 (11 Juli 2011)

geil,geil,geil


----------



## jockel6209 (12 Juli 2011)

:thumbup:

Eine echt sexy Frau DANKE

:thumbup:


----------



## teasyw (13 Juli 2011)

Immer wieder klasse,


----------



## little_people (13 Juli 2011)

die frau ist der hammer


----------



## Klamala2008 (13 Juli 2011)

halleluja!! was für eine figur!!


----------



## hä gucke (14 Juli 2011)

watt ein Weib, watt ein Arsch - sie is nicht nur ne Hübsche - sie is ne G...le


----------



## Sonne18 (14 Juli 2011)

Danke !!! 


Schöne Fotos


----------



## haggler (14 Juli 2011)

nett


----------



## florian767 (15 Juli 2011)

sie ist und bleibt die geilste


----------



## BlueLynne (15 Juli 2011)

danke für Michelle


----------



## zabby3 (15 Juli 2011)

Meine Göttin ! Vielen Dank für die Pics


----------



## RedMan (15 Juli 2011)

tolle Bilder, vielen Dank!


----------



## user031110 (15 Juli 2011)

Ganz nettes Hinterteil. Danke!


----------



## howard (15 Juli 2011)

WOW!! Und mehr ist nicht zu sagen......


----------



## theking84 (16 Juli 2011)

Großartige Bilder, vielen Dank!


----------



## edgar (17 Juli 2011)

supi


----------



## Software_012 (18 Juli 2011)

:thumbup:

für die hübschen Michelle Bilder​


----------



## Smile01985 (18 Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne BIlder, Danke


----------



## nerofol (18 Juli 2011)

Sehr hot, danke


----------



## steee (18 Juli 2011)

wie immer eine augenweide:thumbup:


----------



## newbie110 (21 Juli 2011)

thx


----------



## Dr.Hoo (21 Juli 2011)

very HOT :WOW:

thx


----------



## caramonn (21 Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder ...


----------



## roki19 (22 Juli 2011)

Tolle Frau , toller Hintern:thumbup:
Sollte man mal "Überlegen"


----------



## rkoduke (22 Juli 2011)

Danke, klasse Motiv!


----------



## Punisher (22 Juli 2011)

Danke für diesen Anblick


----------



## fritze99 (22 Juli 2011)

hot summer...


----------



## fritz fischer (23 Juli 2011)

lahertes schrieb:


> perfekte , perfekte frau



richtig!!!


----------



## higgins (23 Juli 2011)

echt hammerfrau. danke dafür


----------



## knappi (23 Juli 2011)

Danke für diesen Beitrag!
Danke für diese netten Bilderchen 

Gruß
Knappi


----------



## djstewe (26 Juli 2011)

da bekommt man lust auf urlaub


----------



## zebra (16 Aug. 2011)

von hinten wie von vorn einfach nur ein wort! hammer


----------



## ilian_g73 (16 Aug. 2011)

für michelle


----------



## Einskaldier (6 Sep. 2011)

:thx: für die lecker Bilder


----------



## topomu (1 März 2013)

einfach toll


----------



## apfel (1 März 2013)

Nein, sogar wahrlich unbeschreiblich !


----------



## dafo3131 (1 März 2013)

nice!!!!!!


----------



## 4ever (1 März 2013)

Einfach ein Traum in Weiß


----------



## Paula1977 (2 März 2013)

heisser gehts nicht


----------



## Stampete (3 März 2013)

Solang sie schweigt... isse echt heiß!!


----------



## jakeblues (9 März 2013)

süß wie immer ,


----------



## Enrique_CoCoNuT (9 März 2013)

Schöne Bilder
Hübsche Frau

Danke


----------



## bernhardgrzimek (9 März 2013)

mag ich nicht. hat irgendwie eine mäßige ausstrahlung. zudem ist sie völlig talentfrei. möchte wissen, warum die italiener einen narren an ihr gefressen haben. hierzulande ist sie mit die talentfreieste moderatorin oder was auch immer ihre berufsbezeichnung ist. ihre nicht mehr ganz frischen brüste können da auch nicht viel dran ändern, auch wenn sie die mangels talents immer wieder gerne in die kamera streckt.


----------



## Westfalenpower (9 März 2013)

bernhardgrzimek schrieb:


> mag ich nicht. hat irgendwie eine mäßige ausstrahlung. zudem ist sie völlig talentfrei. möchte , warum die italiener einen narren an ihr gefressen haben. hierzulande ist sie mit die talentfreieste moderatorin oder was auch immer ihre berufsbezeichnung ist. ihre nicht mehr ganz frischen brüste können da auch nicht viel dran ändern, auch wenn sie die mangels talents immer wieder gerne in die kamera streckt.



Du musst das anders sehen! In der Kiste ist die bestimmt der Hammer!


----------



## Mic007 (10 März 2013)

so scharf wie immer, danke.


----------



## Balian (17 März 2013)

sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## Ciller (21 März 2013)

eine absolute Traumfrau...danke dafür!!!


----------



## slam1503 (23 März 2013)

Ich freu mich schon wieder auf ihren Urlaub dieses Jahr!


----------



## Kai123 (23 März 2013)

Immer nett anzusehen


----------



## nothing (14 Aug. 2013)

jo, vielleicht nicht unbedingt mit allzu viel Talent gesegnet (und wer ist das schon in diesem Geschäft), aber von der Bettkante würd ich sie auch nicht schubsen... ganz im Gegenteil


----------



## thewinner1980 (18 Aug. 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## pkrchmp (18 Aug. 2013)

Michelle ist der Hammer:thx:


----------



## Superbassmann (16 Okt. 2013)

Danke für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## Shavedharry (18 Okt. 2013)

wow was für ein Body.....ein Traum.....da kann MANN nicht genug davon sehen.....


----------



## alphalibrae52 (19 Okt. 2013)

lecker Mädel


----------



## Shadofox (19 Dez. 2013)

wer brauch schon Jessica alba oder angelina Jolie.. wir haben Michelle und Syvie


----------



## nuclearmoon (26 Dez. 2013)

sexy mama:thumbup:


----------



## Ralle71 (26 Dez. 2013)

danke, tolle bilder


----------



## jodesert (3 Jan. 2014)

Auch hübsch! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Eudaimonie (5 Jan. 2014)

Ein Traum in Weiss!


----------



## ZFighter (18 Jan. 2014)

Hammer geile Frau


----------

